# Interesting 2nd Display Option for TrackMate



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This tiny display unit looks like it would serve very nicely as a way to integrate your race management system video into your trackside scenery. Lots of coolness potential and a price that's bound to drop over time.

http://technabob.com/blog/2008/12/01/nanovision-mimo-7-inch-mini-monitor-hands-on-review/


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Whoa... very cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Trick.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

sweet:woohoo:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm in the process of trying to design a pit garage/luxury box scenic structure and I'm thinking one of these screens displaying a smaller copy of the timing system screen would be a very cool addition. 

The version with the web cam and microphone has some interesting possibilities. Maybe have trackside instant replay for big wrecks, photo finishes, and showing the world that Bubba truly is the slowest marshal ever to take up residence next to a race track. Not to mention the Shout Your Favorite Color song recording to accompany what appears to be a slow motion video of Bubba fondling a race car and sloooooowly deciding that a yellow stickered car is faaaarrrrr more intriguing placed in the bluuuuuueeee lane than in the yelloooowwww lane.


----------

